# Ruger Mark IV 22/45 Lite



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Just picked this up yesterday and put a Vortex Viper on it. Taking it to the range to zero (25 yards) and see how it performs. Purchased to introduce my son to pistols and for him and I to start doing Steel Challenge Matches at local gun clubs.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Expect a full review in the future.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I shot my friends 22/45 just like that I really liked it fun to shoot. He said it was finicky with ammo at first but he was also the type to take the gun out of the box and run it without a good first cleaning. I was actually with him when he bought it and even offered to clean it for him. He insisted it was not necessary until he started having issues. Last I heard it has been running flawless being properly cleaned and lubed.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Did my first Steel Challenge with it after zeroing the red dot yesterday. The red dot seemed to take forever to zero, lol.







Shot great, nice trigger... entered my first Steel Challenge Shoot this morning... boy was that fun, great group there too.







Wish I had more trigger time before competing... but I think I did pretty good for my first time.














Took my boy with me to get him used to the enviorment... he'll be shooting with me next time hopefully.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That's cool! :mrgreen: Nice pistol.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

TAPnRACK said:


> Just picked this up yesterday and put a Vortex Viper on it. Taking it to the range to zero (25 yards) and see how it performs. Purchased to introduce my son to pistols and for him and I to start doing Steel Challenge Matches at local gun clubs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh heck...

There is a safety recall on all Mark IV pistols (including 22/45™ models) manufactured prior to June 1, 2017.
Hard to see the serial number in your pic but if it DOES NOT START with the number 500 your pistol is effected by this recall.
The pistol could possibly fire when the safety is switched to the 'off' position.

Be safe, check with Ruger. Here is the link:

https://ruger.com/dataProcess/markIVRecall/

Sam


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, already signed up for the recall... only issue is when the safety selector is between Safe & Fire, which I have to force it to do. As long as you do a positive click from Safe to Fire and your muzzle is downrange there is not an issue. All the guns reviewed on YouTube and online tested fine and no one had issues that were reported. 

Ruger is doing a great job with the recall though. You sign up online and they send a box with prepaid label to your door. Send it in and Ruger will ship back between 7-10 days with an updated selector switch and a free magazine for the hassle.



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Yep, Ruger has great CS. They'll take care of you.
I'd do the same as you till they have time to service the pistol. (Use the safety correctly that is).

BTW, Nice pistol you got there.



Sam


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, not enough rounds for a full review just yet. Maybe by the end of the week.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

